# wood for blanks



## stevet876 (Mar 29, 2018)

A friend of a friend hooked me up with some awesome wood today. A few pieces of rosewood a lot of black walnut and something red colored, fine grain so its not cedar. any ideas. LMK


----------



## Imaginethat (Mar 29, 2018)

Looks like Purple Heart to me.


----------



## Dr_N (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree, looks like purple heart.


----------



## keithlong (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree with Dennis, Looks like purple heart.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree with others, purpleheart, which I've heard some people call rosewood because it is hard and oily, but it isn't a true rosewood (genus dalbergia).  I'd suggest keeping the stuff whole until you're ready to use it, nothing worse than having 50 pen blanks of something but needing a 5" x 5" chunk.  Also probably not worth the effort to cut up for sale, not sure if this is something you were considering,  just my 2 cents.


----------



## stevet876 (Mar 29, 2018)

Dehn0045 said:


> I agree with others, purpleheart, which I've heard some people call rosewood because it is hard and oily, but it isn't a true rosewood (genus dalbergia).  I'd suggest keeping the stuff whole until you're ready to use it, nothing worse than having 50 pen blanks of something but needing a 5" x 5" chunk.  Also probably not worth the effort to cut up for sale, not sure if this is something you were considering,  just my 2 cents.



I was thinking about cutting it up in 3/4 " x 3/4 " blanks but leaving them as long as possible. I don't need the blanks at this moment but Im glad to have them for later. No plans to sell them.  Thanks for your advice


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 29, 2018)

Most of what I do, long 3/4" work pretty good.  There are some kits that a 1" sq blank is better, so I'd suggest doing a few of those.  Also, don't forget about crosscut or angle (bias) cut, though I wouldn't dare do that with the purpleheart...


----------

